

Indian govt orders blocking of 32 websites including github - danboarder
https://twitter.com/pranesh_prakash/status/550208522651435008

======
cnvogel
Lawyers... the photographed piece of paper mentions, that the following URLs
ought to be blocked, then lists URLs specifying a particular protocol and
listing only the empty/top-level resource e.g.
[https://www.example.com/](https://www.example.com/)

Why do these people try to sound "technically competent" using the Term URL
when then they specify something so obviously not what they intended? (and I'm
sure one could be fined for still making spdy://example.com/index.html
available...)

------
danboarder
The one thing I was wondering is how long does a ruling take to go into
effect?

